
Kik is giving $3M to developers to build for its KIN cryptocurrency - sahin-boydas
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/07/11/kik-is-giving-3m-to-developers-to-build-for-its-kin-cryptocurrency/
======
recursivesans
Hey, Kin ambassador here. Got some more info on the program.

The Kin Developer Program (found here
[https://www.kinecosystem.com/dev](https://www.kinecosystem.com/dev)) offers
up to 25 qualified developers the following:

\- A combination of fiat and Kin totalling approximately $120,000 as they
successfully launch their own Kin economies over six months.

\- Devs will receive mentorship and guidance from Kin in group settings,
including team hosted AMA’s and video sessions for all participants.

\- They will have access to the Kin Ecosystem software development kit (SDK)
and the Kin Playbook, a guide that provides information on successfully
launching a Kin economy.

\- An exclusive community channel for ongoing interaction with other
participants.

